# Metribolone



## D.A_B (Jul 27, 2021)

I've heard of 1 and 2mg metri but never 3. Anyone else? Seems stout to me. Thoughts...?


----------



## D.A_B (Jul 30, 2021)

Good lord, nothing?


----------



## Otis T Holbrook (Jul 30, 2021)

I never heard of it until your post. A quick search says normal dose 0.5 to 5. It also says it's best avoided and never used for more than 3-4 weeks. I'd stay away from it.


----------



## D.A_B (Jul 30, 2021)

It's a wonder drug. Give it a try. You'll like it. Just stay around the half to a full mig of the 1mg. I can't imagine 3migs. I'd probably piss out my entire liver at 3migs.


----------



## BIGAINS (Aug 1, 2021)

Mike Arnold did a cycle of 4mg per day injected over on pro muscle. That guy also did a cycle of 40mg superdrol a day injected though so he has a very high tolerance to inj orals.


----------



## D.A_B (Aug 1, 2021)

Lord, 4? Makes my liver scream thinking about it.


----------



## ForceNature (Aug 2, 2021)

BIGAINS said:


> Mike Arnold did a cycle of 4mg per day injected over on pro muscle. That guy also did a cycle of 40mg superdrol a day injected though so he has a very high tolerance to inj orals.


Yea any idea what he was taking tudca?

And he said he got tested and his liver values were normal?


----------



## D.A_B (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm surprised he didn't piss out his liver.


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 9, 2021)

.375-.625 was My range years back


----------

